# BMW ///M Carbon Racer...looking for review or feedback...



## beckham23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi folks, my first post over here...

I only started riding last year, to be specific, listened to my brother in-law and picked up a mountain bike. Instantly felt in love with riding, but also immediately realized mtb isn't for me...picked up a Cannondale CAAD10 to start my road biking life and have been enjoying every minute of it.

After hundreds of miles, I am starting to let my veteran biking friends to tempt me about a bike upgrade, and I stumbled upon the BMW M carbon racer when I took my car to service...

I just couldn't find any professional review writeup on this bike, nor a forum search over here...has anyone tried this bike? Or share any links of this bike review?

I am strongly interested in this bike, and am already wearing a flame suit for folks yelling at me that I can get a much better bike for the same price (~$3k).

Greatly appreciate any feedback, and excited to be part of this family.


----------



## chavez (Jan 20, 2009)

There are a million shops out there that will give you shop support, proper fitment, the ability to test-ride, and help you find the right bike for your money. It's not that the BMW bike would be bad, but getting a good fit, and finding a bike that suits your style are so important; a car dealership is not going to be able to offer any of those services. 

Even something as simple as maintenance...a lot of bike shops offer at least 1-2 years of service after purchase. My brother in law bought a C-dale Synapse and his shop offers lifetime yearly tuneups. That kind of service alone makes it worth getting your bike in a shop vs. a car dealership.


----------



## morgan1819 (Nov 22, 2005)

Probably handles great, but reliability is not going to be a strong point.


----------



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

If BMW outsourced its frame building to a reputable carbon layer, Mabey

But it says right on the site that they build the frame themselves. I can't imagine someone (anyone) just "throwing together a carbon frame".

I'm not trying to rain on you but reputable frames are made by companies who have the knowledge it takes to properly make a carbon frame.

They're selling you a name. Just get a cheapo Chinese frame and put those "m" stickers on it.


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

I'd say stick with something that you CAN find reviews on. Then again, if you've got a BMW and 3k to spend then go for it, and post pictures!


----------



## beckham23 (Jan 25, 2012)

You folks did bring up a point that I haven't thought about at all, which is maintenance.

I have to admit that I am purely playing badge ***** over here...sorry for the language, can't think of a better description over here. All my previous cars are Ms (not bragging or showing off here), hence, when I saw this M bike, it does give me that instant itch about getting it.

To totally kill my interest and look at a real (better) bike in the $3k range, my search continues for a review. I am just curious to know how it does in real life, other than looking good...


----------



## CAAD2 (Aug 3, 2011)

Found a little information and a picture of the bike here: BMW's 2011 bicycle range includes M division designed Carbon Racer

Nice looking in my opinion. It comes in a variety of sizes so Im sure you could find one that fits. With regards to maintenance its just a bike, any bike store should be able to take care of it. 

You should negotiate the bike into a purchase of a new M5  

If you like the fit of your CAAD10 and want to stick with a traditional bike store the SuperSix 3 is in the same ball park price wise ($3500 list) and will have a very similar fit to your CAAD10.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

beckham23 said:


> I have to admit that I am purely playing badge ***** over here...sorry for the language, can't think of a better description over here. All my previous cars are Ms (not bragging or showing off here), hence, when I saw this M bike, it does give me that instant itch about getting it.


Yep that's a tough one to fight.

But to probably make you less tempted:
-Cabling is external (nothing actually bad about that, but that's so 5 minutes ago)
-Frame shape is nothing special and ugly imo
-I can't tell what wheels those are although the bike is 16 sumthin lbs.
-If you don't like Shimano, looks like you don't have a choice here
-Your CAAD is a popular race weapon

As you know, it's the badge you're paying for, but otherwise it's a pretty underwhelming bike to look at period. I'd personally go upgrade-nuts on the CAAD before that.


----------



## beckham23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Ha, Ventruck, finally someone brings that hammer and smacks my head...it's feedback like these that I am looking for...

More guys, so I can once and for all delete this bike from my mind...and just search eBay for a M sticker.


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

Would you buy a car made by Cannondale? I know I wouldn't, even though I have owned five Cannondale bikes (2 Road & 3 MTB), including my current CAAD9. Why? Because they have exactly zero experience building cars, that's why. 

Same thing goes for the BMW bike. BMW has very little (perhaps none) experience building bicycles. They build great motorcycles (I currently have my eye on an S1000RR). Their cars are even alright. But for bikes, you are seriously just buying a badge. Who knows where the frame is actually made.

As others have suggested, I would take the same money and trick out your CAAD10. Get a full carbon fork, some nice custom wheels and your component group of choice. The end result will be much better. And with the parts you take off you can pick up an older frame on craigslist and build it up into a commuter / rain / back-up bike.


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

beckham23 said:


> I have to admit that I am purely playing badge ***** over here...sorry for the language, can't think of a better description over here. All my previous cars are Ms (not bragging or showing off here), hence, when I saw this M bike, it does give me that instant itch about getting it.


 Buying that would be sort of like buying a car which said "Cannondale"....it might be cool to your cyclist friends but the gearheads are going to look at it and think "WTF?"


----------



## Beady Eyes (May 5, 2012)

I saw this bike on sale at my local BMW dealership and was also looking for reviews and came across this thread.

I'll add prices and specs below:

Retail $4049.50 / now $2600.00 (Canadian)


Ultra Lightweight race bike
Weight: 7.4 kg carbon frame
Fork: Astro, RCCFK02B, full carbon
Handlebar: Syntace Racelite 31.8 7075
Stem: Syntace F119 Force w/shipm
Crank Set: Shimano Ultegra FC 6750 50/34 teeth, crank arm lengths: 52-56 172.5 mm, 58-60 175 mm
Brakes: Shimano Ultegra BR 6700
Wheel Set: Rodi M380, 32 hole single eyelets
Tyres: Conti Grand prix 4000, 25-622
Shift System: Shimano Ultegra, 20 speed derailleur system
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Ultegra RD 6700
Front Derailleur: Shimano Ultegra FD6700, 34.9mm
Shifer/Brake Lever: Shimano ST6700
Cassette: Shimano CS6700, 11-28 teeth, 10 speed
Chain: Shimano CN6600
Saddle: fi'zi:k Tundra 2 MG Red/Black
Seatpost: Kally SP-248
Pedals: Wellgo R120
Add'l Equipment: carbon drinks bottle holder


I'll probably get a Specialized bike from my LBS with free yearly tune ups. But with the sale price it is tempting.


----------



## beckham23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks, I've seen them going for sub-$3k on eBay or at my local BMW dealerships now. Guess they really aren't selling like hot cakes as BMW might have expected.

With all respect of the opinions above, (you all did a good job, I'm well sold and my mind had definitely moved on from this bike), I am still surprised that I have not seen one review of this bike on the web, no magazines, no owner reviews. 

Just when you thought you can google and find anything on the web these days, it still requires someone to write it first I guess.


----------



## zender (Jun 20, 2009)

Beady Eyes said:


> Weight: 7.4 kg carbon frame




Obviously they mean the whole bike, but that would be some seriously heavy frame at that weight.

I'm not sure what the exchange rate is right now, but for 2600 bucks US you can get pretty much any mainstream carbon Ultegra (non Di2 of course) bike from a retail shop. And, generally, you'll get some stuff tossed in like extra tubes, free tunes for a year and that sort of thing. You may have to haggle a bit.

If one was going to go with cool badging on a bike for coolness sake, I'd rather see it badged like a high end sport bike like Ducati or Aprilia than a cage, but I like 2 wheels, what can I say.


----------



## rayovolks (Dec 13, 2007)

Colnago for Ferrari

or

S-works + McLaren Venge

Everything else is just brand-chaser catalog merchandise.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

beckham23 said:


> Thanks, I've seen them going for sub-$3k on eBay or at my local BMW dealerships now. Guess they really aren't selling like hot cakes as BMW might have expected.
> 
> With all respect of the opinions above, (you all did a good job, I'm well sold and my mind had definitely moved on from this bike), I am still surprised that I have not seen one review of this bike on the web, no magazines, no owner reviews.
> 
> Just when you thought you can google and find anything on the web these days, it still requires someone to write it first I guess.


Maybe the majority are bought by BMW car enthusiasts who are not really into bicycles but just thought it would be nice to have one?

I bet the frame is just an open mold Chinese generic frame painted and branded BMW. Look at the various Chinese frame threads here for info? :thumbsup:


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

I saw this bike at my local BMW dealer as well and drew my attention... but after a closer look I was disappointed. It really does look like a cheap Chinese carbon frame with "M" logo glued on it. The components were all Ultegra. Ultegra is a great group, don't get me wrong- but for $3,000 and the BMW name, I would expect some (if not all) DA on it. IMO- if you have the cash and want a "BMW" bike, go for it. If you're serious about riding and performance, look into a proven/establish company.


----------

